
Digital Ocean Experiencing Issues - max0563
https://status.digitalocean.com
======
FineTralfazz
They have issues almost every day. I like them, but they're not the most
reliable company in the world.

~~~
dbm44
They may have issues regularly, but we have had almost zero downtime over the
multiple servers we have with them.

Now Vultr on the other hand, single server, multiple outages

~~~
beatgammit
We could go on and on with anecdotes, but I think it really comes down to luck
whether an outage affects you. If you can't afford downtime occasionally, you
should set up a cluster, probably across different providers/locations.

